# PowerMac G5 qui plante! Grrrr! Hargnnn....



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

Hello tout le monde everybody 

J'ai un PowerMac G5 2X2.5 qui a la particularité de me permettre d'inonder Apple de rapport de plantage (bien fait, na!).
Il tourne H24 actuellement sur Folding et si je le laisse dans son coin, il calcule très vite et sans soucis.
Si je touche à Aperçu, au terminal, à Shiira ou autre chose, alors il se vautre comme une merde.
Il y a un Tiger tout neuf et à jour dessus.
Sur XBench il a un résulta identique aux machines équivalentes, le Apple Hardware Test ne signale aucun problème. Donc on peut penser que c'est pas un problème matériel.
Si ce n'est que les ventilos semblent un peu feignants, les procs sont à 60° en moyenne et le contrôleur mémoire à 75°!..Or le Apple Hardware Test se passe avec les ventilos qui tournent à fond, lors un éventuel problème de surchauffe lui échappera forcément...
D'un autre côté il se vautre aussi bien après 20 secondes d'uptime qu'après 2 semaines...

A côté j'ai un bon vieux PowerMac G4 qui assure (sauf sur Folding, il est complètement largué), jamais vu de kernel panic avec, il a le même Tiger que l'autre.

Machine chopée sur le Refurb. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce qui perturbe cette lessiveuse?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2005)

révisons nos classiques : "tu a essayer en mettant la machine en configuration d'origine ? tu fait un formatage du disque dur avant l'installation de tiger ? tu a quoi de connecté en USB a la machine ? ..."


----------



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi "configuration d'origine"?
 Ce Mac est tel que je l'ai eu, j'ai rien retiré ou rajouté dessus.
Au fait, j'ai pas indiqué la config..
C'est un G5 2X2.5 GHz watercooled avec 1 Go de RAM DDR, une ATI 9600 XT, un disque dur Seagate de 160 Go, un graveur de DVD Pionner.

J'ai pas formaté, j'ai réinstallé le OS X par dessus l'ancien sans rien sauvegarder. D'ailleurs au passage je sais pas comment qu'on formate un dur sur Mac  .

Et en USB y a le clavier et une souris de PC.

Sinon l'écran est un TFT 15" et y a un routeur Ethernet pour l'ADSL.


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
déjà tu peux essayer de réparer les autorisations (Applications/Utilitaire/Utilitaire de disque). L'installation de Tiger à pu mettre le bazar. 
Ensuite tu peux essayer avec la souris d'origine, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

Les réparations d'qautorisations, update prebinding et tout ça ont été faites avec Onyx. Ca a été fait aussi avant de passer à la mise à jour.

Je teste avec une souris Apple (mais moi j'ai du mal avec les boutons monosouris  )


----------



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

Ouais.

Bon, 2 kernel panic d'affilée avec la souris Apple............


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2005)

Une barrette mémoire qui a flanché ? Ca arrive et je ne sais pas si c'est détecté par les testes hardware ?


----------



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Une barrette mémoire qui a flanché ? Ca arrive et je ne sais pas si c'est détecté par les testes hardware ?


Ce test vérifie la RAM.
Et les plantages semblent vien indépendants de la RAM, même avec rien de lancé il plantera quand même...


----------



## bobthefox (11 Décembre 2005)

le seul probleme de ce test c'est quil ne verifie pas completment la memoire.
c'est un test succint.
si tu as un module de mort sur une barette il ne le verra pas.

le mieux pour le savoir c'est soit de tester la barette avec un Pc et memtest.
soit essayer une autre barette et voir ce que cela donne.

j'ai mon imac g5 qui n'arretait pas de planter depuis que j'ai changer la barette d'origine plus de souci.


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2005)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Et les plantages semblent vien indépendants de la RAM, même avec rien de lancé il plantera quand même...


Il y a quand même le système qui est lancé, et ça suffit pour faire planter toute la machine.
Vérifie les mémoires, les symptômes sont quand même typiques.


----------



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

Leur hardware test se fait en démarrant sur un CD, pas en lançant le système.

ET il vient de passer un memtest en mode single user qui n'a rien décelé...

Si faut un PC pour contrôler la RAM d'un Mac, ben y a un problème quelque part


----------



## bobthefox (11 Décembre 2005)

oui il faut un PC pour lancer un programme du genre de Memtest.

ignare......... 


a ma connaissance il n'y a aucun programme sur Mac pour cela .
attention , qui teste la ram entierement, pas le pauvre programme du cd test fourni avec un Mac.


----------



## power600 (11 Décembre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> oui il faut un PC pour lancer un programme du genre de Memtest.
> 
> ignare.........
> 
> ...


Aucun programme sur Mac pour ça?

Ben, regarde à http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14004
Tu peux faire un memtest sous OS X en le lançant comme n'importe quelle appli (et là en effet il pourra pas tester toute la RAM) ou bien en mode "single user", et j'ai fait les deux.

Qui est ignare 
Et voilà le résultat du memtest en mode single user:

```
Memtest version 4.12 (64-bit)
Copyright (C) 2004 Charles Cazabon
Copyright (C) 2004, 2005 Tony Scaminaci (Macintosh port)
Licensed under the GNU General Public License version 2 only

MacOS X (Darwin) running in single user mode
POSIX version 200112
Pagesize is 4096
Requested memory: 977MB (1024716800 bytes)
Available memory: 977MB (1024716800 bytes)
NOTE: Memory request is too large, reducing to acceptable value...
Allocated memory: 949MB (996024704 bytes) at local address 0x0000000004008000
Attempting memory lock... locked successfully
Creating test buffers...
Buffer A: 474MB (498012352 bytes) at local address 0x0000000004008000
Buffer B: 474MB (498012352 bytes) at local address 0x0000000021af90c0

Running 3 test sequences...

Test sequence 1 of 3:
  Stuck Address       : ok
  Random Value        : ok
  Compare XOR         : ok
  Compare SUB         : ok
  Compare MUL         : ok
  Compare DIV         : ok
  Compare OR          : ok
  Compare AND         : ok
  Sequential Increment: ok
  Solid Bits          : ok
  Block Sequential    : ok
  Checkerboard        : ok
  Bit Spread          : ok
  Bit Flip            : ok
  Walking Ones        : ok
  Walking Zeroes      : ok

Test sequence 2 of 3:
  Stuck Address       : ok
  Random Value        : ok
  Compare XOR         : ok
  Compare SUB         : ok
  Compare MUL         : ok
  Compare DIV         : ok
  Compare OR          : ok
  Compare AND         : ok
  Sequential Increment: ok
  Solid Bits          : ok
  Block Sequential    : ok
  Checkerboard        : ok
  Bit Spread          : ok
  Bit Flip            : ok
  Walking Ones        : ok
  Walking Zeroes      : ok

Test sequence 3 of 3:
  Stuck Address       : ok
  Random Value        : ok
  Compare XOR         : ok
  Compare SUB         : ok
  Compare MUL         : ok
  Compare DIV         : ok
  Compare OR          : ok
  Compare AND         : ok
  Sequential Increment: ok
  Solid Bits          : ok
  Block Sequential    : ok
  Checkerboard        : ok
  Bit Spread          : ok
  Bit Flip            : ok
  Walking Ones        : ok
  Walking Zeroes      : ok

All tests passed.
```


----------



## bobthefox (12 Décembre 2005)

j'ai telecharge le programme .

rien a voir avec ce qui ce fait en boot disk sur PC.
de plus par defaut ce programme ne test que 96Mo de la memoire installée.
cela ne sert a rien.

d'autre part si tu veux un bon test il faut un maximum de module de libre
donc avec le minimum de programme charge.pas de systeme et autres demarré


----------



## power600 (12 Décembre 2005)

96 Mo?

Jusqu'à 2 Go sous panther et antérieurs, 4 Go sous Tiger. Apparamment plus encore si c'est un G5 sous Tiger. Or j'ai "que" 1 Go.
Et j'ai fait un memtest all .


----------



## bobthefox (12 Décembre 2005)

je suis sous tiger j'ai 1 Go de ram sur mon imac g5
il ne me detecte que 96Mo de ram.....

donc....

maintenant si tu dis que c'est un tres bon programme pas de probleme.
cherche ailleurs alors....


----------



## power600 (12 Décembre 2005)

Je ne dis pas qu'il est très bon ou mauvais, juste que c'est memtest   

On va être fixé avec cette RAM, elle est en cours de "memtestage" sur le PC 
celle du PC (de la DDR 400 aussi et il est 100% stable) passe sur le Mac, pour voir.

Et il me reste mon vieux g4 pour surfer..héhé


----------



## power600 (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon voilà, cette RAM semble être OK, le memtest a fait 10 pass sur le PC avec et 0 error ...

Ça peut être du à Tiger ces plantages?


----------



## bobthefox (13 Décembre 2005)

mes plantages a repetition etaient sur mon imac g5 du a ma barette memoire
qui etait normalement bonne.

bon maintenant si memtest te la detecte bonne
tu devrais peut etre essayer une reinstall propre de tiger.


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi pas virer Folding@home puisque le plantage à l'air d'avoir un rapport avec cette appli ?


----------



## power600 (13 Décembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas virer Folding@home puisque le plantage à l'air d'avoir un rapport avec cette appli ?


Ben non justement, Folding tourne sans soucis et qu'il soit lancé ou non les même applis font péter le bazar...
Pendant que je testais la RAM sur le PC il est resté éteint (il a refusé la RAM du PC, il a donc redémarré bien froid une fois remonté ses barettes.
A peine démarré j'ai joué avec Aperçu sans rien lancer d'autre,  en ouvrant une image de 296 Ko et crac badaboum.
Il vient de passer la nuit à foldinguer, nickel. Ca tire sur les CPU et un peu la RAM (charge moyenne des CPU de 2). Temperature Monitor était lancé aussi, il a normalement enregistré les température pendant 16 heures de Folding. Je le retrouve en marche, tout est OK.
Je viens juste à l'instant de regarder  la taille de l'image en question (celle que j'ouvre avec Aperçu) et ça lui a pas plu, il vient de kernel paniquer. :/



			
				bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> mes plantages a repetition etaient sur mon imac g5 du a ma barette memoire
> qui etait normalement bonne.
> 
> bon maintenant si memtest te la detecte bonne
> tu devrais peut etre essayer une reinstall propre de tiger.


Beh c'est déjà un Tiger remis à neuf..
Comme indiqué plus haut sans formatage (sais pas faire sur un Mac  ) mais sans rien sauvegarder de l'ancien.
Et comme ça semble lié à certaines actions y a peut-être moyen de réparer ça sans réinstallation?
Ca me parait bizarre qu'un format résolve une histoire d'applis qui plantent le bidule


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2005)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Comme indiqué plus haut sans formatage (sais pas faire sur un Mac  ) mais sans rien sauvegarder de l'ancien.
> Et comme ça semble lié à certaines actions y a peut-être moyen de réparer ça sans réinstallation?
> Ca me parait bizarre qu'un format résolve une histoire d'applis qui plantent le bidule



Pour initialiser le DD, quand tu démarres depuis le CD/DVD, tu vas dans le premier menu puis "Utilitaire de disque"... tu peux maintenant formater ton disque...

Le test de mémoire avec le PC, je dirais que ça ne changera pas grande chose puis que c'est OS X qui est vraiment très exigeant sur la qualité des barettes utilisées...

Ta version de tiger est à jour... quand ça plante avec "Preview", c'est pour quel type d'images/séquences ? c'est une roue multicolors qui tourne... qui tourne... qui tourne


----------



## power600 (13 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas l'OS qui est exigeant avec la RAM mais la carte mère. C'est elle qui lui impose ses timings et fréquences à lé mémoire vive. J'ai poussé ceux du PC pour en tenir compte, il semble bien en effet que le Mac rigole pas avec sa RAM 
Mon PC a un chipset i865 qui est assez vicelard aussi. Quand le PAT est activé la RAM de bas de gamme passe pas.
L'OS a "seulement" besoin qu'elle ne soit pas défectueuse.
Mais bon, rien ne dit que le memtest n'est pas passé à côté du problème (même si généralement il repère tout défaut).
Le Tiger tout neuf est bien à jour et pour Aperçu (ou terminal & co), pas de roue tournante. Le truc répond tout à fait correctement mais au bout de quelques seconde voire parfois au lancement de l'appli à une ou deux  minutes il entraine le système avec lui, écran grisé avec le "vous devez redémarrer bla bla bla". Et un rapport de kernel panic pour la Pomme au redémarrage.

Je vais re-refaire une install cette fois avec un formatage, pour voir.


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2005)

Par hasard, t'as pas des périphériques usb connectés à ton mac ?


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Par hasard, t'as pas des périphériques usb connectés à ton mac ?


En voilà une bonne question... en fait, je ne savais que c'est un Kernel Panic que tu as eu... un modem ADSL USB Fast 800 par hasard ???


----------



## power600 (14 Décembre 2005)

Non, seuls le clavier et la souris sont en USB. C'est une souris de PC mais avec la souris Apple c'est pareil.
Comme modem c'est un routeur Ethernet.

Et en fait il a été formaté avant install, j'ai choisi l'option "ne rien sauvegarder" et ça formate avant de copier les fichiers.


----------



## power600 (14 Décembre 2005)

Le pire c'ets que c'est quelques programmes précis qui font crasher la lessiveuse.
Folding ou seti, les demos de jeux qui étaient dessus avant la réinstallation, temperature monitor ne posent aucun problème par exemple.
Onyx, TinkerTool font les opérations d'entretien sans soucis
Shiira peut planter le bidule ou ne pas poser de problème.
Par contre avec le terminal ou  Aperçu par exmple, c'est la guerre thermonucléaire totale :rateau:


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2005)

T'as pas installé de pilote pour ta souris PC ?


----------



## power600 (14 Décembre 2005)

J'ai installé aucun pilote sur ce truc.
C'est de pire en pire, dès que le bureau est affiché, pouf vautré! Même plus le temps d'envoyer un raport de kernel panic à Apple, qu'il kernel panique..
Cette machine a vraiment un problème..Mais lequel? :mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas le probleme du mono 1,8 avec Tiger par hasard ?


----------



## power600 (14 Décembre 2005)

En principe non, c'est un 2X2.5 ...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2005)

PB DD ??? t'as pas un DD externe Firewire ?


----------



## power600 (14 Décembre 2005)

Non plus.
Y a que le modem routeur Ethernet (c'est un Peabird U-573), le clavier Apple , la souris de PC et bien sur un écran  Je ossède aucun autre périphérique.

Par contre il se pourrait bien que Tiger soit le coupable.
J'ai mis Panther (celui du G4) et visiblement ça tourne rond. D'ailleurs je poste cette fois avec le G5 sous Panther penadnt qu'il télécharge la mise à jour vers 10,3,9 et que itunes est en train de balancer de la purée d'une radio americaine (Zimm boum pwët!)
Terminal et Aperçu ne jouent plus aux cons.
Tiger n'a jamais été 100% stable sur ce machin , peut-être que la version 10,4,3 lui plait pas. J'avais mis à jour après la réinstallation...

Donc, y a maintenant ici un G4 2X450 sous le Tiger du G5 et un G5 2X2,5 sous le panther du G4    (par contre le G4 s'est parfaitement accomodé du Tiger, zero problème avec)
Je vais voir à l'usage si c'est bien une histoire de système...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2005)

En fait quand je parlais de DD externe c'est pour y installer OS X et essayer de booter depuis le DD externe justement pour vérifier si ce n'est pas le DD interne qui est défectueux...

Puisque ça marche avec panther, tu n'aurais pas installé une appli free/shareware compatible seulement avec Panther. Pour F@H, quelle version que tu as installée ?


----------



## power600 (14 Décembre 2005)

J'ai mis que des applis dont je suis sur qu'elles sont bien pour Tiger et d'ailleurs c'est les propres applis de Tiger qui foutaient le boxon 
Celles que j'installais c'est temperature monitor, tinker tools, Onyx, Shiira, menumeter et des trucs de calcul partagé, qui ne posaient pas de soucis.

Et pour Folding j'avais pris Increase. Une fois que le l'as paramétré avec ton compte et quelques réglages il se démerde et t'installe ce qu'il faut. Il a jamais merdé non plus...Ce G5 a fait l'essentiel du boulot, loin devant le PC et le pauvre G4, complètement à la rue. Chuis dans la même team que vous (la 51)


----------



## power600 (22 Décembre 2005)

Up!

Des nouvelles de mon kernel paniqué 

Le passage à Panther semble avoir tout résolu, pas le moindre blocage depuis. Ca tourne rond, plus de baisser de rideau intempestif. L'engin est redevenu un ordinateur, l'est increvable 
Du coup le désastreux Tiger 98 SE est aux oubliettes 

Voilà, si ça peut servir à d'autres: si votre Tiger est plantogène, passer à panther peut vous dépanner...


----------



## pazouzeus (5 Janvier 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Up!
> 
> 
> Du coup le désastreux Tiger 98 SE est aux oubliettes



​


----------



## Imaginus (5 Janvier 2006)

Solutions: 

1/ Une version OS/X pirate bidouillée (deja vu)mais bon tu as un original.
2/ Timing Ram.
4/ Carte mere.


La y'a pas de mystere ,un test Hard de la RAM s'impose mais il faut un testeur pour ca pour pousser la ram et voir si elle est instable quand elle tourne a fond les gamelles.Le kernel panic du mac ne ment pas.Je t'avoue que je comprends pas pourquoi ca fonctionne sous Panther et pas sous Tiger (mysteres de l'informatique ?).
Je soupconne un bug (deja eu le tour sur le PB du collegue avec Safari qui partait en pedale à chaque mise a jour)mais de la à Freezer l'OS ca ressemble plus à un derapage de ram.Faut quand meme y aller pour planter OS/X entierement.
L'ideal c'est evidement un system propre sur un DD externe pour formaté en profondeur le dd de ta machine.Ca permet d'eliminer les doutes.

En dernier lieu ca peu venir de la carte mere. C'est une panne courante sur certaine serie de carte merePC mais deja moins sur mac. Mais ca existe ! Bref si le probleme persiste l'expertise d'un sav Applecenter s'impose. En esperant que tu trouves vite la solution de ton probleme


----------

